# Seeking a Gamer for Manhattan Game



## Taliesin (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm running a 3.5 homebrew campaign that makes use of the Ptolus campaign setting. The emphasis is on story-telling and character, but usually with plenty of combat. We play biweekly evenings in the lower east side of Manhattan. I'm looking for a single player to fill in the gaps of a Ranger, Bard, Wizard/Fighter and Cleric party, starting at 2nd level.

I think we have a nice blend of role-playing, game mechanic and intrigue.

If you're interested email me at    marsmda @ aol dot com

I'll send you a link to the campaign website and a Player's Guide that describes the world specifics, a new race (a spinoff of the classic Orc) and other sundries.


----------

